# Pure Protein bars..seen them locally?



## Carol (Jun 5, 2006)

Has anyone seen Worldwide Nutrition's Pure Protein bars at a local store?  


I've been able to find them individually at a few convenience stores near me, but haven't yet found them in bulk.  The GNC closest to me doesn't sell any of the Pure Protein products.

I found a few places to buy them online...but was hoping to save the hassle


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Jun 6, 2006)

Pretty sure I have...


----------



## trueaspirer (Jun 6, 2006)

Not sure...check health food stores.


----------



## monkey (Jun 7, 2006)

We have them in bulk in Calif.You can get verious flavors.Bar prices range from sigle price of $1-$2 each if bought separate.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 7, 2006)

What is it?  A bar of ground chuck?

Never seen em.​


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 7, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> Has anyone seen Worldwide Nutrition's Pure Protein bars at a local store?
> 
> 
> I've been able to find them individually at a few convenience stores near me, but haven't yet found them in bulk. The GNC closest to me doesn't sell any of the Pure Protein products.
> ...


 
Carol costco carry them here in texas.
Terry


----------



## Carol (Jun 8, 2006)

Costco is one place I haven't tried...being a BJ's person myself    I'll give them a look-see.

Any other recommendations for specific chain stores? 

Techno, Pure Protein bars aren't truly pure protein...despite their name.  They are energy bars made with 30g protein in them.  So far they are my fave for pre-training...something that I can eat easily while driving.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 9, 2006)

In California, they sell em at Walmart w/ the Power Bars, etc. And at the grocery store, (Ralph's). I like the Blueberry & strawberry cheesecake ones myself.artyon:


----------

